# Φρικηπαίδεια



## danae (Oct 18, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι η τελευταία που το ανακαλύπτει, αλλά μόλις έμαθα ότι υπάρχει η Φρικηπαίδεια.


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2008)

danae said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι η τελευταία που το ανακαλύπτει...


Μετά από σχετική έρευνα βρήκαμε δυο γιαγιάδες στη Θεσπρωτία που δεν την είχαν υπόψη τους.

On a more serious note:
Είναι σαχλαμάρα. Ενδιαφέρον έχει η αγγλική εκδοχή, η http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Main_Page.
Π.χ. Joe the Plumber.


----------



## diceman (Oct 18, 2008)

nickel said:


> Είναι σαχλαμάρα.



Θα πέσει φωτιά να σε κάψει. Σαχλαμάρα όταν έχει τέτοιο άρθρο;


----------



## Porkcastle (Oct 18, 2008)

nickel said:


> Μετά από σχετική έρευνα βρήκαμε δυο γιαγιάδες στη Θεσπρωτία που δεν την είχαν υπόψη τους.



Μου θύμισες την απάντηση του Noel Coward (σε άλλη ερώτηση βέβαια, που είχε να κάνει με το γιατί δεν μίλησε ποτέ ανοιχτά για την ομοφυλοφιλία του)-btw, η απόδοση ακόμα με προβληματίζει:
"Because there are still three old ladies in Brighton who don't know."


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 18, 2008)

diceman said:


> Σαχλαμάρα όταν έχει τέτοιο άρθρο;


Κι όμως, ακόμη κι αυτό το άρθρο έχει βασικότατες παραλείψεις αφού δεν αναφέρει το μεγαλύτερο εθνικό έργο του, δηλαδή να κάνει τη Γιάννα βουλευτή και να της δώσει την κοινωνική ισχύ που ευθύνεται για πάρα πολλά που συνέβησαν αργότερα.

(Όποιος δεν κατάλαβε, μπορεί να συμπληρώσει τις γνώσεις του με αυτό το άρθρο.)


----------

